# Experimentos con receptor de televisión y antenas



## Dogod (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola, un saludo a todos, recién me inscribo aquí y quisiera hacerles una pregunta que nace de una anécdota casual:

Hace ya muchos años, cuando niño, me gustaba escuchar programas científicos de una emisora en España, Radio Exterior de España. Pues he aquí que un día me sucedió algo muy curioso: como tenía mala señal, conecté el cablecillo de la grabadora al cable de la antena de aire del televisor, que estaba un poco más arriba del mueble, para ver si con esto mejoraba (en esa época no teníamos televisión por cable y casi todo el mundo en el barrio utilizaba las antenas de aire para ver los canales nacionales de televisión). Pues miren lo que ocurrió, hubo un momento en que, sin haber apagado la radio, se me dio por pasar los canales en el televisor para ver si había comenzado uno de mis programas favoritos, y fue allí cuando en un número de canal donde normalmente no había señal, aparecía la pantalla negra y había unas voces conversando. Por un momento me quedé sorprendido, pero inmediatamente pensé que tenía que ver con la interferencia de la antena de la grabadora y escuché con atención: era el canal de televisión de España Televisión Española Internacional. Continué un momento allí fascinado con eso que ocurría, pero no encontré explicación de por qué no salían ninguna imagen, a pesar de la nitidez del audio. En otras ocasiones seguí probando con más canales y frecuencias tanto de la radio como del televisor, pero el único canal que lograba entrar así era la Televisión española Internacional. Sólo un día sucedió otra cosa curiosa, pero no estoy seguro de qué sería: escuché durante mucho tiempo una especie de comunicación entrecortada, chasquida y ruidosa como la que sucede cuando muestran las conversaciones de los astronautas cuando aterrizaron en la luna. No estoy seguro de eso, pero era algo muy parecido.

Bueno, en resumen, que crecí y eso lo olvidé, nunca he estudiado electrónica, ni he tenido la oportunidad aunque me apasiona desde esa vez, y aprovecho este foro para preguntar qué podía ser eso, alguna vez he pensado si no se podría hacer algo para, al integrar ambas capacidades de radio y televisión, pueda uno construir una especie de antena que capte señales en esa forma, aunque, por supuesto, eso ya debe existir, sólo que yo no lo sé. Agradecería ayuda y si me dijeran si eso se puede hacer.

Bueno les dejo un saludo a todos y espero sus opiniones.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 3, 2009)

No entendí muy bien que es lo que hiciste con el cable de la gravadora.
Pero probablemente no vieras la imagen por la frecuencia a la que se transmite


----------



## Dogod (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola, como tenía mala señal, cogí el cablecito de la antena de la grabadora y amarré la punta de éste a la parte metálica entre el conector del cable coaxial y la rosca donde se enchufa éste en el televisor, en serio tú crees que sería por eso?.

Un saludo y dejo aún abierto el debate, me gustaría seguir compartiendo esta experiencia con la gente,


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 3, 2009)

o sea, que utilizaste la antena de la tele como antena para tu radio?


----------



## Dogod (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola, sí, pero en ningún momento desconecte el cable coaxial de la tele, sólo los enlacéccreo que ahora sí está claro

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 4, 2009)

si si
Lo mismo el cable de la gravadora actuó también como antena, que al no tener la forma ni tamaño correcta cogió algunas frecuencias indevidas.
Luego, igual, si lo volviste a provar, como ya el cable no tenia la misma forma, ya no las pillaba.

De pequeños todos hemos hecho cosas así.
Modificando cualquier receptor de voz (radio, monitor de bebe, walkie-talkie)
se pueden coger frecuencias inesperadas.
A mi me pasó de pequeño, cuando estaba armando un kit de radio, y como pensaba que las bobinas hacían lo mismo que un cable normal, no las puse,y al memento de encenderlas empezé a captar todo tipo de cosas extrañas, fuera de la banda comercial.

Me encantaría tener un analizador de espectros y hacer experimentos de este tipo, de una forma más controlada.


----------

